# Varnish



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought a playgym for Ollie, but the wood and paint is not sealed.

What I'd like to know is, is there a safe varnish or sealer that I can use on the wood, that won't be harmful to a cockatiel? 

Thanks!
Steph.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

why do you need to seal it?
most 'paint' used on bird toys are types of food dyes....
i have never seen a sealed wooden toy safe for use with birds....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're not supposed to be sealed.  They're coloured with bird safe dyes, and if they were sealed they wouldn't be safe for chewing anymore. The only thing you might find is that the colour runs a little when you wash it, but mine has stayed very bright through several washes.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

What Debree and Bea said. It's ussually with food dye and the wood is safe for chewing..that's why it may run when wet or not have that glossy look.


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

DeBree -

The problem is that the paint is coming off. I wondered if it would be best to seal it so that it kept its colour?

Also, the unsealed wood is difficult to clean, as I cannot get it wet without the wood swelling. :blink:

Food dyes? That's interesting. Is it supposed to come off though?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You can always use food coloring to "touch it up" a bit.


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

if 'paint' is peeling off, i would be very worried that it is even bird safe at all...
as everyone has said, bird dyes are either food colouring or non toxic natural plant dyes... none of which should peel at all....
if i was you i would remove it entirely!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> if 'paint' is peeling off, i would be very worried that it is even bird safe at all...
> as everyone has said, bird dyes are either food colouring or non toxic natural plant dyes... none of which should peel at all....
> if i was you i would remove it entirely!


I don't think she meant it's peeling off rather the color itself coming off which unfortunetly happens when it's this type of dye. I agree though, if the actual paint is peeling it's no good at all.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The colour will run, but you can repaint it with food colouring.  There's no way to safely seal it without making it unsafe.


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

Babyluv is correct - the paint doesn't peel, but the colour comes off in patches when removing things like bird droppings.

I didn't realize it was food dye - that's really interesting!

Well that's all right then, but the base of the playgym is made of unsealed pine. Is there any way of sealing the pine with a non-toxic varnish or anything similar?

Is pine definitely safe for birds?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

the food dyes are not designed to come off... only to be a safe way of colouring things (without poisoning your birds) yeah cleaning the gyms etc is an issue with water... try to wipe things down with white vinegar or something, then sun them, that is what i do...
alternatively you can just wipe down things with a damp cloth, and use a scrubbing brush to get dried poo etc off....

pine is safe, just retouch with food dye!


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks so much for that, DeBree!

I'll just have to get some food colouring! LOL!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not even retouch it and would just let it age. I don't think your baby will care if it is a little dull.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I would not even retouch it and would just let it age. I don't think your baby will care if it is a little dull.


yeah i would just let it age too, but if the lost colour bothers you, retouch with food colouring... 
someone posted a link about dyes in a post in the diy section of these forums...
have a look around..


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks.

It was mainly that I wasn't sure if the "paint" was _supposed _to be coming off. 
Also he chews off bits of "paint", and I wasn't sure if it was good for him.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i wouldnt stress, Ollie will be fine, a chewing bird is generally a happy bird (unless it is all the time)


----------

